# Brassia verrucosa



## emydura (Nov 21, 2012)

16 spikes this year so it has put on quite a show. Now I just have to find a bigger pot as the growths are flowing over the edge.


----------



## gonewild (Nov 21, 2012)

Beauty!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 21, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 21, 2012)

Holy Crap! That is one big plant and beautiful flowers!

:clap::clap::clap:

Paphman910


----------



## eggshells (Nov 21, 2012)

That is beautiful. The pot must be very heavy.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 21, 2012)

Dang it's beautiful! Is it a cool growing species?


----------



## emydura (Nov 21, 2012)

eggshells said:


> That is beautiful. The pot must be very heavy.



A bit heavy although the bark is large and chunky so I'm just able to carry it without too much trouble. But it needs to go in a much larger pot next time which will make it more difficult .



The Orchid Boy said:


> Dang it's beautiful! Is it a cool growing species?



Not really. It comes from South America. It can be grown a bit cool though down to a point. I have generally had it in my glasshouse with my Paphs. But it has got so big I won't be able to keep it there much longer. I did have it outside last autumn where the temps were getting down to near zero. This seemed to initiate this spiking.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 21, 2012)

Wonderful specimen.

Chuck


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 21, 2012)

Wow, that is a flowering fool! Fantastic culture :clap:


----------



## Hera (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice showing! That's a happy plant.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 21, 2012)

That's beautiful!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 22, 2012)

David, you must must doing something terribly right to this plant  !!!! A wonderful display !!!! Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 22, 2012)

how much light do you give it? Mine wont flower. Just grows!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 22, 2012)

Impressive!!!!!

How old is the plant?


----------



## emydura (Nov 22, 2012)

Ozpaph said:


> how much light do you give it? Mine wont flower. Just grows!



In the glasshouse it gets the same light as the multi-floral Paphs. I think some clones are just very reluctant to flower. My father has a Brassia that is just massive. Way bigger than mine. I have never seen a flower on it. My verracosa flowers very easily every year.



biothanasis said:


> Impressive!!!!!
> 
> How old is the plant?



I got a small division (3 or so growths) from a local orchid member maybe about 8 years ago. It is a good grower.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 22, 2012)

Superb! I hear a CCM coming....


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 22, 2012)

Wow! How big is the pot?


----------



## ericst11 (Nov 22, 2012)

I love that very nice .


----------



## Clark (Nov 22, 2012)

That is incredible.

I have empty pot. Send plant.


----------



## emydura (Nov 22, 2012)

paphioboy said:


> Superb! I hear a CCM coming....



Maybe one day. I just have to flower it at the right time. It normally flowers around Chrismas time which makes it difficult to get it judged. It flowered a bit earlier this year as I had it outside in Autumn and then put it in the heated glasshouse which triggered all these spikes.



wjs2nd said:


> Wow! How big is the pot?



About 40 cm (16 inches). It is hard to appreciate from the photo how big the plant is. The spikes are about 70cm.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 22, 2012)

wonderful !!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 22, 2012)

Wow, that is one very impressive plant!


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 22, 2012)

that's huge.
Thanks


----------



## Stone (Nov 23, 2012)

Very well grown David. Mine put out 1 lousy spike so far this year! Do you grow yours at 16C min. with your paphs?


----------



## emydura (Nov 23, 2012)

I miscounted. It actually has 17 spikes.



Stone said:


> Very well grown David. Mine put out 1 lousy spike so far this year! Do you grow yours at 16C min. with your paphs?



Yes, when it is in my glasshouse it lives at that temperature. It has flowered fine with those minimums. In this flowering though, it was outside for a lot of the autumn, so it was getting temps down a few degrees celsius. I then put it in the glasshouse and the increase in temperature initiated this mass spiking. But I still don't think this plant needs the cool temps to spike. It flowers freely.


----------

